# Which option is the most ethical or eco friendly?



## Sara Emilia (Apr 6, 2011)

I have two variants of chocolate to choose between. One with 1 eco lable and one with 4? How should I think here? Is it always so that more lables are better than 1? This goes for other products as well, like babanas and coffee.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 6, 2011)

Sara Emilia said:


> I have two variants of chocolate to choose between. One with 1 eco lable and one with 4? How should I think here? Is it always so that more lables are better than 1? This goes for other products as well, like babanas and coffee.



More labels doesn't mean it's better. Google the certifying organizations that supply the labels and see if you like their standards for certifying and if they even exist.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 7, 2011)

yup, taxlady's got it.

ever since the idea of being eco-friendly became popular, many companies have started to make up their own labels or create their own organizations to certify as such, but they're no more than advertisements.


----------

